# Corks Not Seating All the Way In



## wineforfun

I have been using a double lever corker and the first 20 or so bottles have had no problem. The last 20 or so I have done I noticed the corks are not seating all the way in. There is approx. 1/4" of a #9 1 3/4" cork sticking out. I can hear the "pop" of the cork and corker seating all the way in, like it has before but when I remove the corker and look, part of the cork is sticking out. I got ticked so got my $10 hand corker out and put the #9's in and it seats them better (albeit quite the job to get them in).

a. not sure of the brand of cork, but it is just regular cork
b. I do put them in a K-Meta solution for a couple of minutes prior to corking
c. I have had this happen on various bottles/styles so it isn't one particular bottle style/type

Thanks.


----------



## grapeman

It can be hard to get the number nine in all the way. You could try the 1 1/2" instead of 1 3/4" or use the longer #8.


----------



## wineforfun

I thought I had to have a #9 if I was wanting to keep the wine for say 2-4yrs.

Yeah, the way some of them are seating, it is like the 1 3/4" has turned into a 1 1/2". 

Can't figure it out as the first batch I used #9's on seated just fine.


----------



## Kraffty

You didn't mention whether or not you tried playing with the depth adjustment on the corker. If not it may have come loose and backed off. I also notice a difference on finished depth depending on how quickly I press the cork in.

Mike


----------



## DoctorCAD

Its your adjustment nut coming loose. Happens to my double lever corker too. Good thing the wife is a real stickler about the corks, she catches when it just starts and I can re-tighten the nut down before too many get done "wrong".

I don't think it will hurt anything to have a cork sticking out a bit, it just doesn't look pro-quality!


----------



## wineforfun

DoctorCAD said:


> Its your adjustment nut coming loose. Happens to my double lever corker too. Good thing the wife is a real stickler about the corks, she catches when it just starts and I can re-tighten the nut down before too many get done "wrong".
> 
> I don't think it will hurt anything to have a cork sticking out a bit, it just doesn't look pro-quality!



Interesting, I will take a look tonight. I didn't realize this corker had an adjustment to it. I don't recall seeing one anywhere but will take a look at it.
That was my thought too, it is still doing its job, just doesn't look very nice.


----------



## grapeman

#8 and #9 each come in 1 3/4" and 1 1/2" so you may have had the bigger shorter ones before.


----------



## wineforfun

Yeah, the 8's I had were 1 1/2" but the 9's were all out of the same bag, 1 3/4". I am hoping there is an adjustment on the corker and that will take care of it. Just kind of stumping me.
Thanks.


----------



## saddlebronze

You may not like my answer, but the same thing happened to me. Everyone on here said the double lever corkers stink, and they were right. Two things happen. As you continue corking, you get tired and your arm strength lessens. Also, you tend to fill the bottles more and that leaves less of an air cushion, so the pop you hear is the air compressing and then pushing the cork back out. It happens so fast you wont see it, but you will hear it. I saved up $65 and got a floor corker and it was the best thing I did in my wine lab. They guys here know what they are talking about. Gave the twin lever to my son to make mead with.


----------



## TahunaJR

I agree about a floor corker. Of all the equipment I replaced/upgraded after a long time, my best investment was the floor corker. Huge time saver and ease of use made bottling fun instead of a chore.


----------



## DoctorCAD

Been using the double lever for 4 years with only the adjusting nut coming loose. No other problems. Not a lot of work. I can blow through 30 bottles as fast as I can move them to my corking space.

Not to say that a floor corker isn't better, just that a double lever is fine, and cheap and does the job well.


----------



## wineforfun

Well, the arm strength is no issue, but the inconsistent corking is. I was just telling my son this weekend that that will be our next investment, the floor corker. 
Like I said earlier though, I was having no problems at all and then wahlah, it started. I could continue to use the cheap hand corker, but it even gives me a workout pushing those #9's in.
I am going to check the adjustment on the lever, hopefully that is all it is.
If not, I will start my "floor corker" planning.
Thanks.


----------



## btom2004

@ I thought I read that you had no problems with the #9's? My double lever corker doesn't have a depth adjustment on it.
You will need the #9's to store it for the amount of years you stated.

There's a method I use to cork that may work for you.

Make sure to leave enough head space between wine in neck of bottle. Should be about an inch below where a shrink capsule would stop.

1. Place the cork into the corker and put it on top of bottle.
2. Apply slight pressure enough to push the cork flush with the bottom of the corker or slightly below surface of corker. 
3. Check it to make sure it is. Then place it back on top and apply hard pressure to cork bottle. This has to be done in a nice smooth strong motion.
4. If cork still pretrudes a bit. Place a second cork into the corker and place it on top of the corked bottle. Apply like a rapid bouncing pressure, until 1st cork is seated where you want it.


----------



## TahunaJR

I mounted my floor corker to a piece of approx. 2 x 3 plywood. It was sturdy, solid and no issues whatsoever bottling 72 bottles. My daughters even got involved and had no issues. It really made bottling simple!

Joe


----------



## wineforfun

btom2004 said:


> @ I thought I read that you had no problems with the #9's? My double lever corker doesn't have a depth adjustment on it.
> You will need the #9's to store it for the amount of years you stated.
> 
> There's a method I use to cork that may work for you.
> 
> Make sure to leave enough head space between wine in neck of bottle. Should be about an inch below where a shrink capsule would stop.
> 
> 1. Place the cork into the corker and put it on top of bottle.
> 2. Apply slight pressure enough to push the cork flush with the bottom of the corker or slightly below surface of corker.
> 3. Check it to make sure it is. Then place it back on top and apply hard pressure to cork bottle. This has to be done in a nice smooth strong motion.
> 4. If cork still pretrudes a bit. Place a second cork into the corker and place it on top of the corked bottle. Apply like a rapid bouncing pressure, until 1st cork is seated where you want it.



My lever corker doesn't have any adjusting nuts either. I just looked. Here is a link to the one I have.
http://www.letsdowine.com/podoleco.html
The only thing I have researched and come up with is maybe I am filling my bottles too full. I am filling them to about 1-1 1/2" below the cork. 

I thought about doing #4 but it shouldn't come to that as like I stated, it was working just fine. I am going to give it a try on an empty and see how it goes. If that works, then apparently I am filling the bottles too full.


----------



## btom2004

Yes I think you are filling the bottles with to much wine. Just get a bit into the neck is all you need.

Yes that's the same one I have. I think you might be a little afraid of breaking the bottles while corking. You may be holding back some.
Place the bottles on a clean cloth or rug cutting, so it doesn't slip and push down hard; with one strong motion and they will go all the way in.


----------



## robie

I am not absolutely sure about this, but I think that coating also makes it easier for the cork to slide in. Soaking them too long might interfere with that.

Make yourself a corkador. Or put the corks in a colander and pour the Kmeta over the corks just once, then let then drip dry or nearly dry before you use them.


----------



## wineforfun

Good info, thanks.
One thing I noticed is the bottles I am having the most problems with have a flared top, not straight like most. The lever corker doesn't fit completely around it like my hand corker does. 
I will try pushing them in harder/faster. I am giving them a pretty good shove right now though.
Also, I will back off the amount of wine in the bottle too.

Bottling again this weekend so will keep you posted.


----------



## DoctorCAD

On the top, where the 2 arms connect to the drive rod, is there not a threaded nut for adjustment???

Mine has one nut on top and one underneath the arms. I can adjust the travel of the drive rod to make the corks go in deeper or stick out. Looks like th ecorker people got cheap!


----------



## wineforfun

DoctorCAD said:


> On the top, where the 2 arms connect to the drive rod, is there not a threaded nut for adjustment???
> 
> Mine has one nut on top and one underneath the arms. I can adjust the travel of the drive rod to make the corks go in deeper or stick out. Looks like th ecorker people got cheap!



No adjusting nuts. I saw a pic of yours and mine don't have those. You are correct, they cheapened it up.


----------



## winggolder33

After the corking, you leave the bottles upright for the corks to dry, about 4 or 5 days, i suppose. Then, use a rubber mallet to drive the raised corks flush. They will stay.


----------



## robie

winggolder33 said:


> After the corking, you leave the bottles upright for the corks to dry, about 4 or 5 days, i suppose. Then, use a rubber mallet to drive the raised corks flush. They will stay.




Just my opinion, but I would be concerned driving them down could injure the corks and maybe even crack/split them.


----------



## wineforfun

I have just been leaving them a little high as the 1 3/4" corks turn into being a 1 1/2" cork, as far as what is in the bottle. This is when using my double lever hand corker. 
When I just use my cheap plastic hand corker, I can actually get the 1 3/4" 9's to seat almost all the way in.


----------



## dralarms

Using my floor corker I get most of mine all the way in, but once in a while I get one that just won't go. I've started using the hand corker, sticking it on top and slapping the crap out of it. Goes right in.


----------



## Putterrr

winggolder33 said:


> After the corking, you leave the bottles upright for the corks to dry, about 4 or 5 days, i suppose. Then, use a rubber mallet to drive the raised corks flush. They will stay.


 

I would be very careful doing this. A preacher showed me how to blow the bottoms off bottles with your hand. You fill it within an inch of the top, hold one hand tight aroung the neck and hit down on the top with the fat of your hand. kind of sounds like what you are doing with the mallet suggestion.

cheers


----------



## RayH

I've been using the double handle corker for a few months. Not all my bottles are the same, so there has been some variability in the seating depth. I've found it to be a combination of bottle geometry, technique and adjustment nut position. It usually works fine.


----------



## bstnh1

I read this on one of these forums, but can't find it now. Anyway, it's an easy fix to the issue of corks not going in all the way with a non-adjustable double lever corker. Cut some 1/8 to 1/4 inch slices from one of your corks. After placing a cork in the corker, place one of the slices on top of the cork and cork the bottle. That little extra height from the slice forces the cork in a bit more. The slices are reuseable and often last for 10 - 15 bottles. You might have to experiment a bit to determine what slice thickness works best for the corks you use.


----------



## Abrnth3

I also agree with getting a floor corker. I had this problem with both my 2 lever and floor corker. I put thread lock on both and never had any problems afterwards. by far the floor corker is far easier to use and is a more consistant machine.


----------



## Tess

I just got the floor corker and love it. I used the double leaver for a while though and it did this to me several times also. My #8 corks are plenty long enough I never sweated it if it was a tad over the top. Most of the time I use a PVC shrink capsule anyway so you cant tell. Use a sharp knife and cut it off if it really bothers you. Be careful!!


----------



## winggolder33

Same thing happens with my floor corker. Sometimes the cork is too soft, and the pressure in the bottle slides it up. Severa; soloutions: 1- insert corks in cool water a few seconds before using, to "set" the outer cork, but leave the center soft and compressable, 2- get a small wire, I use a 22 guage nicad wire, about 8" long, wind one end around a dowell for a handle, and insert into the bottle (which is already in the corker) then insert the cork as usual, then pull the wire out. This lets the pressure escape. 3- Instead of these, let the corked bottles sit upright 3 or 4 days. then use a rubber hammer to drive the high corks down. I use all 3 methods.


----------



## bstnh1

bstnh1 said:


> I read this on one of these forums, but can't find it now. Anyway, it's an easy fix to the issue of corks not going in all the way with a non-adjustable double lever corker. Cut some 1/8 to 1/4 inch slices from one of your corks. After placing a cork in the corker, place one of the slices on top of the cork and cork the bottle. That little extra height from the slice forces the cork in a bit more. The slices are reuseable and often last for 10 - 15 bottles. You might have to experiment a bit to determine what slice thickness works best for the corks you use.



This method works slick. I've been using a 1/4" slice or so with my two lever non-adjustable corker for about a year now and the 1 3/4" corks go in fine.


----------

